# Rabbit boarding advice



## Helenedm14 (Jul 18, 2013)

I am interested in setting up a rabbit boarding establishment in the West Midlands area. I am keen to get as much info as possible from anyone who currently runs a rabbit boarding facility and wondered if I could if possible spend a day or more helping and learning from anyone. I am willing to travel a couple of hours if anyone could help. Thanks Helen x


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

Its expensive setting up propperly rabbits are curious, inquisitive and active animals they can get bored easily in small hutches and hutches are not the best environments to keep rabbits in. Have you thought about what types of housing you would like to keep them in?

Remember that all rabbits visiting should vaccinated against Miximatosis (probably spelled it wrong :>) 

All rabbits will need hey and a good diet

Do you know much about rabbits all ready??


----------



## littleh (Oct 18, 2012)

What do u want to know ? It's worth looking at others websites to get an idea of the requirements of ur business all bunnies staying need to be vaccinated for example . I run a boarding business but on a small scale we have one shed for bunny boarders so can only take one families rabbit/s at a time but we also board guineas x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Helenedm14 said:


> I am interested in setting up a rabbit boarding establishment in the West Midlands area. I am keen to get as much info as possible from anyone who currently runs a rabbit boarding facility and wondered if I could if possible spend a day or more helping and learning from anyone. I am willing to travel a couple of hours if anyone could help. Thanks Helen x


Hi.

First, you need to look at how much you already know about rabbits - do you have any at the moment? Have a good read of the stickies and other info on here. Also read the RWAF website.

Rabbit boarding isn't an easy way to make money at home, and you would need to set up a proper business with insurance, etc.

I would suggest looking at some bunny boarding websites. Consider whether you could afford the accommodation (initial outlay would be expensive, and it could take some while before you recovered the costs). Knowledgeable rabbit owners would be looking for large hutches (6ft ), plus a big run. You would need to be able to disinfect accommodation between clients, so you would need to put the runs on concrete. Expensive again.

Once you've done more research, then contact some local oarders and ask to visit. You will then be better informed and will get mmore from the visits.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Being a pet sitter might be a cheaper option as you wouldn't have to worry about the initial outlay accommodating the pets, you would be looking after them in their own environment. I'm not sure how practical that would be ie travel etc.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I personally would not use a boarder for my rabbits, because I feel they would get stressed out being in a new environment with other rabbits around, and could go into gut stasis. Also i'd worry about the accommodation being suitable as my own rabbits are a giant breed.

I'd much prefer a pet sitter who was very rabbit savvy who'd come to see my rabbits daily for feeding etc, so that they were disrupted as little as possible.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Barney has been boarded at the petshop where we bought him from and at a local small animal boarder. I have not experienced any problems with him or any of my pets in boarding and tbh I would board them again.


----------

